# and insisted that work. Althougit his cell phone several times



## nxykiezosdnx (Oct 28, 2012)

I like to eat toe jam sandwiches for lunch, and like the smell of my armpits.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2012)

Bog off and get a life, you waste of rations cretin !


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't get it, I have seen a couple of these posts before they were taken care of, and,
1) They make no sense, they are rambling sentences strung together,
2) They don't appear to be selling anything,
3) They aren't "trolls" in the usual sense with "The holocaust didn't happen" type crap.
So, what do they get out of it?


----------



## tyrodtom (Oct 28, 2012)

To be able to understand it, you'd have to be as crazy as them.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 28, 2012)

Typically, spammers have a list of links embedded in a keyword list that's a "catch-all" for searches.

Alot of spam filters will catch a keyword list, but not run-on lists that appear as paragraphs.

These mouth-breathers cut-n-paste thier lists from a prepared document, but occasionally they lose the hyperlinks and are too stupid to realize they've screwed up. Which is not surprising, really...they are, after all, spammers...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 28, 2012)

I think they just enjoy being annoying but I could be wrong.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2012)

It was a spam bot.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 28, 2012)

Spammers are like people who write viruses. It's called "bragging rights". If a guy writes a virus that shuts down Microsoft for a few hours, it's "hey, look what I did". And I can tell you, the average computer guru can not write a virus. This takes someone with real brains. Unfortunately their knowledge is channeled in the wrong direction. I often wonder what real good they could do if they wanted to....

Charles


----------



## futuredogfight (Oct 29, 2012)

I think the aliens are trying to contact us!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 29, 2012)

That's why I wear a tin foil hat.


----------



## futuredogfight (Oct 29, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Crunch (Nov 3, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It was a spam bot.



Most if them are. Just delete and be done with it....


----------



## N4521U (Nov 3, 2012)

euthanasia Can be a good thing.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 12, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It was a spam bot.



Fembots were more fun. 


Wheels


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2012)

Crunch said:


> Most if them are. Just delete and be done with it....



Yes mom...


----------



## VALENGO (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, this bot comes with a publicity space!


----------

